# captains of crush thread...



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i know there are a lot of strength heads on here and powerlifters,just wondered...has anybody on here closed a captains of crush gripper past no.2.5,or 3 or even higher???


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

what no crushers?

anyone?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ive got one at the mo, good site to order off?  Hijack I know


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> ive got one at the mo, good site to order off?  Hijack I know


what number you got CH?

and can you close it?

i got a number one,but thats easy nowadays...think i'd close a number 2!!!


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

can do a number 1 for max 4 reps each hand! lol i am sh1te.


----------



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

Did your forearm size improve now that you say No 1 is easy, is No1 hard for most people so therefore should be the first one I buy?

Thanks as I have been thinking of getting one of these.

Also is the No1 the 140 lbs one and is that alot harder than the normal hand gripper jobbies? did you start on that or lower as I see there is 60 lb 80 lb and 100lbs.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

My mate in work has a few of these, must ask him what numbers they are, know they're tough motherf*ckers though.

Grannysmiff, have you seen the size of Ant? I reckon he could close number 1 with a couple of fingers mate.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

GrannySmiff said:


> Did your forearm size improve now that you say No 1 is easy, is No1 hard for most people so therefore should be the first one I buy?
> 
> Thanks as I have been thinking of getting one of these.
> 
> Also is the No1 the 140 lbs one and is that alot harder than the normal hand gripper jobbies? did you start on that or lower as I see there is 60 lb 80 lb and 100lbs.


there are ones that go before the numbered ones!!!

but doing em last night after watching some dudes on you tube grip em...i started banging em out again....bloody good for grip,and in bodybuilding a good grip gets you that lil bit more!!!!



T.F. said:


> My mate in work has a few of these, must ask him what numbers they are, know they're tough motherf*ckers though.
> 
> Grannysmiff, have you seen the size of Ant? I reckon he could close number 1 with a couple of fingers mate.


not that big mate...just good cam angles!!!

they go from the couple before the numbers to 1,1.5,2,2.5starts getting very hard to close),3,3.5... then the almighty number 4(only about 15-20 people in the world closed this one,officially)


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i can close a 300lb one. what does this relate too?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i can close a 300lb one. what does this relate too?


think thats a number 3,fcuk me you gotta have the grip of a strongman or top powerlifter dom...or you are pulling my p*sser?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

anabolic ant said:


> what number you got CH?
> 
> and can you close it?
> 
> i got a number one,but thats easy nowadays...think i'd close a number 2!!!


Its the trainer as I was unsure what it would be like, its piece of p1ss and yes I can close it


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> Its the trainer as I was unsure what it would be like, its piece of p1ss and yes I can close it


what number is that or is it just for like warm ups?

i got the number 1...its cool for improving grip!!!

might get the number 2 in soon!!!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I bet this guy is good at them: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/50267-mobsters-uk-muscle-log.html


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> think thats a number 3,fcuk me you gotta have the grip of a strongman or top powerlifter dom...or you are pulling my p*sser?


no i can close the 300lb one. ive closed the 250lb in front of de4d with ease and held it in place, no problem at all. i can nearly close a 350 one. but with the 300lb i can close and touch the metal together


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

anabolic ant said:


> what number is that or is it just for like warm ups?
> 
> i got the number 1...its cool for improving grip!!!
> 
> might get the number 2 in soon!!!


Just the trainer, no number wasnt sure what to start on or what the number one would be like so I got that one and found it was ****! ill be getting the number 1 next mate. Do you know a good site to get them from AA?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> Just the trainer, no number wasnt sure what to start on or what the number one would be like so I got that one and found it was ****! ill be getting the number 1 next mate. Do you know a good site to get them from AA?


i found this on e-bay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/-Heavy-Duty-Hand-Gripper-Captains-Of--Crush--No-1-140lb_W0QQitemZ320428717480QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxq20090927?IMSfp=TL090927148001r1196

but this looks better,pullum sports:

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ant if i was you id buy the Heavy Grips version of them. you can buy a whole set, 100, 150,200,250,300,350 lb resistance grippers for cheaper than the CoC ones (the price has gone up now but i got the whole set for about £30 i think). de4d is borrowing mine now as we speak, but ill be getting them back on weds as ive missed them! :<


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> ant if i was you id buy the Heavy Grips version of them. you can buy a whole set, 100, 150,200,250,300,350 lb resistance grippers for cheaper than the CoC ones (the price has gone up now but i got the whole set for about £30 i think). de4d is borrowing mine now as we speak, but ill be getting them back on weds as ive missed them! :<


sounds good mate...i will investigate this like columbo:thumbup1:!!!

something that always defeats me in the end and on deads...is the grip!!!!

where do i buy em from?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i got mine off ebay. im sure they still do them there. damn i might go round de4ds tomorow and get them back im missing them :<


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i got mine off ebay. im sure they still do them there. damn i might go round de4ds tomorow and get them back im missing them :<


nice on big D...i'll have a butchers on there see whats what!!!

got attached to yours i see:bounce:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

haha yeah. i like using them on my off days


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

I used to use them a bit, closed the no2 with both hands, didnt try any higher (wouldnt have a cat in hells chance of closing a no3). I'd say if you work with your hands in a trade then i would expect that you would close a no2 with very little training (if any) on them.

I dont bother with them now as it really flares up my tendonitus in my wrists/forearms. Doesnt help any grip strength other than crushing strength, it wont help keep hold of a deadlift, i know Ed Coan wouldnt use this sort of tool as it can sometimes reduce deadlift grip strength if hands get too muscular. I believe Con said something similar?

Certainly some impressive grip trainers out there though!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Not too clued up on what you are on about...but i can send somebody purple around the neck and face with 1 hand.....what number would that equate to?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

depends whose neck were talking about


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

pea head said:


> Not too clued up on what you are on about...but i can send somebody purple around the neck and face with 1 hand.....what number would that equate to?





BigDom86 said:


> depends whose neck were talking about


as dom says,depends on the thickness of the neck and strength of neck your trying to squeeze:bounce:!!!

but a good 18inch neck i'd say would take a fair good grip to purple'ise:lol:!!!!

then you could move onto 20" & then for the more experienced and harder grip 22"+ :laugh:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

pea head im sure your pencil neck equates to a 100lb resistance so i could rep that for 100+ :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> pea head im sure your pencil neck equates to a 100lb resistance so i could rep that for 100+ :whistling: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: 100 reps +

one handed or two?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

one handed of course lol who uses two hands on grippers?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> one handed of course lol who uses two hands on grippers?


too true mate...

guess we gotta devise a colour scheme too...levels of purpleness,the darker shade,the better the grip:lol:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

anabolic ant said:


> i found this on e-bay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/-Heavy-Duty-Hand-Gripper-Captains-Of--Crush--No-1-140lb_W0QQitemZ320428717480QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxq20090927?IMSfp=TL090927148001r1196
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Haha...quality...

..right,i started with some chav,moved on to a beer swilling lout...Indigo was the colour i got to...how am i doing.

Will move on to a few power lifting guys and next doors staffy bull....if i dont get any results and post then you know why


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> pics or it didnt happen


Police got my phone and polaroids as evidence at the mo mate :whistling: :lol:


----------



## NEANDERTHAL (Aug 4, 2009)

www.strengthshop.co.uk has a range of CoC's for a good price.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

pea head said:


> Haha...quality...
> 
> ..right,i started with some chav,moved on to a beer swilling lout...Indigo was the colour i got to...how am i doing.
> 
> Will move on to a few power lifting guys and next doors staffy bull....if i dont get any results and post then you know why


so we're chav strangling...ok,we can say thats the base level strength of grip:lol:!!!



BigDom86 said:


> pics or it didnt happen


can always get the local opposition chav to film it for you:lol:



pea head said:


> Police got my phone and polaroids as evidence at the mo mate :whistling: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:...guess we cant say owt to that!!!

but remember to disclose neck thickness,class of person...and colour:bounce:!!!

reckon the grand gripping would be a 25 stoner straight out of macdonalds...super grip or what???


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Oooh i think the 25st guy is out of my league...however i could test my overall body strength instead and try the hulk hogan head lock?.......or even the full nelson?

Indigo should be considered level 5

Purple ...level 4

Blue ...level 3

red...level 2

pink...level 1


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

the true test of grip is too see if you can pop the head off in 1 rep


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

pea head said:


> Oooh i think the 25st guy is out of my league...however i could test my overall body strength instead and try the hulk hogan head lock?.......or even the full nelson?
> 
> Indigo should be considered level 5
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:....just hands i'm afraid pea...WWF moves are not allowed:laugh:

what if they are black:lol:...



BigDom86 said:


> the true test of grip is too see if you can pop the head off in 1 rep


this could hold good for the ultimate grip...but then if your good at decapitation...where does it stop...how many heads in a minute...once you pop,you just cant stop!!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

are we talking black or blick here?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yes...it going to be known now as the Pringle challenge.

Challenge 1....council estate


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

name your council estate...and pringle count:lol:

white,brown,pink,yellow,black or blick:lol:

what would be the ultimate grip then a pop count or the fattest neck?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

id say pop count, then fattest neck. and if your really hardcore like steve gardner on here then probably both in one go!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

but you'd have to be the b*llox if you got hold of purple aki,before he got hold of you:lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Never had a chance to try a 2.5, I know I couldnt close it atm anyway. Closed the #2 once a year+ ago when I was caining my grip, was under 11 stone as well at the time so was chuffed about that lol.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Never had a chance to try a 2.5, I know I couldnt close it atm anyway. Closed the #2 once a year+ ago when I was caining my grip, was under 11 stone as well at the time so was chuffed about that lol.


good going bro...soon you'll be repping the no.2!!!!

dont think weight has an influence on strength,does it?

i can rep the no.1 so might grab a 1.5 or a no.2 and see what happens...grip is essential aint it!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Where do you get these from?


----------

